# Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX im Define R5



## batZen23 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege seit längerem mit für meine GTX 1070 eine AIO Wasserkühlung zu holen, der Grund dafür ist recht Simpel. GPU Boost 3.0 liefert bei niedrigen Temperaturen mehr Takt.

Folgende Hardware habe ich aktuell verbaut:

Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: i5-6600k@4.3 Ghz
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 (mittlere Festplattenkäfig und oberer Laufwerksschacht ausgebaut)
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp mit 2x Noctua A15
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0
Festplatten: 2 TB Seagate, 250GB Crucial MX200, 500GB Samsung Evo 850
Gehäuselüfter: 2x GP-14 Front einblasend, 1x HF-14 Heck ausblasend .... laufen alle auf 7V


Nun liebäugle ich ob ich mir die o.g. Eiswolf 120 GPX zulegen soll. Meine Hauptfrage ist, reicht der 120mm Radiator für die GTX 1070, welche Temperaturen sind zu erwarten? Und die viel entscheidendender Frage ist, wo ich den Radiator der Karte einbaue. Hecke ausblasend würde bedeuten das die Warme luft der CPU dort die Temperaturen ansteigen lässt. Deckel wäre ja ähnlich oder?


----------



## DrDave (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Frage ist, passt der Radiator zusammen mit dem Olymp überhaupt in das Case?
Der 120er Radiator ist mit 45mm schon dicker und ich vermute fast, dass es zusammen mit der Doppelbestückung der Lüfter schon zu dick ist.
Zur Kühlung reicht das auf jeden Fall, Temperaturen zu schätzen ist schwierig, je nach deiner Geräuschempfindlichkeit.


----------



## Chimera (13. Dezember 2016)

Guck mal in meinem unteren Sysprofile (Chimera1), wie dick dieser Radi mit 2 Lüfis ist (die Silent Loop nutzt ja denselben Nexxxos Radi): kommt bei meinem Brett fast bis zum Sockel. Mit nem CPU Kühler, der der Sockel nur leicht überragt, ist es praktisch kaum möglich, ausser du machst auf Single Lüfi, wodurch dan naber wiederum die Leistung deutlich sinken dürft. Bedenke: bei ner Wakü nimmt man in der Regel pro 100W nen 120mm, sprich bei 200W wären min. ein 240mm Radi die bessere Lösung... Klar könnt man auch 200W mit nem 120mm abführen, nur darf man dann weder 1) super-duper Tempis erwarten und 2) auch nicht geringe Lautstärke erwarten 
Und wenn du grad wegen dem Boost möglichst tiefe Tempis willst, würd ich erst recht keinesfalls am Radiator knausern, sondern eher klotzen und nach dem Motto "Bigger is better" gehen


----------



## the_leon (13. Dezember 2016)

Schau doch mal ob der Radiator im Boden vor dem NT Platz hat.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Schau doch mal ob der Radiator im Boden vor dem NT Platz hat.



Keine gute Idee, da die Vorkammern hier als AGB Ersatz diene und so die Luft direkt hoch zur Pumpe steigt. Kann man machen, würde ich aber nie empfehlen. Bei keiner AIO. Der Radiator sollte immer höher liegen als der Kühler selbst. Bei einer Custom Wakü sieht das natürlich anders aus.


----------



## batZen23 (15. Dezember 2016)

Den Äußerungen entnehme ich, dass es nur sinnvoll wäre dann mit CPU auch auf AIO also Eisbär und Eiswolf mit 360 radiator oben und nen 240 Radiator in der Front. 
So eine großere Änderungen wollte ich erstmal nicht vornehmen, dann halt eine etwas agressivere Kurve Lüfterkurve bei der GPU.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

Es geht nur darum, dass man bei - egal welcehr AIO -  den dazugehörigen Radiator immer besser höher plaziert als der Kühler selbst. Wen man mehrere Radiatoren hat, sollte immer einer über allen Kühlern sein. Eisbaer ist ausgenommen, da diese einen größeren AGB direkt auf dem Kühler hat. 
Das soll nicht heißen, dass der gesamte Radiator höher sein sollte, nur der höchste Punkt sollte höher sein. als der Kühler.


----------

